# Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS CONSOLIDATED reviews



## Wattnot (Apr 27, 2008)

*Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS review*

Hi All. This will be my first attempt at a review AND beamshots. I'm doing this because I want to pay back for some of the great reviews and beamshots I've seen here! Feel free to critique. I hope this gets moved to the review section!

Here goes:

First, I'm going to link you to a recent thread full of close up photos of the box and the light. No need to duplicate that good work here. That and my current camera is old and feature-less! 

The box looks good but it's basically paper. It has a cute little magnet that holds it closed but if you're a box lover, you won't think much of it. They did include a plastic card (just like a credit card) with warranty info, model and serial number. The instruction manual seems adequate and the translation is only slightly flawed - still very readable.

The threads feel a little gritty, getting only slightly better after wiping and applying some Deoxit. My AW protected 18650 fit tight but I had no trouble pulling it out after getting a good grip. The Tenery protected fit in perfectly. I only noticed only one O ring on both the head and tail. This surprised me as most lights with the IPX-8 standard seem to have two. I'm new, so please forgive me if that's not a big deal. The reflector appears to be the same depth and "peel" texture of my OP CL1H. The clip is a bezel up clip _extremely_ similar to a Surefire clip, specifically the A2's clip. There is a lanyard hole in the tailcap. It came with a lanyard but I did not install it. Weight with battery is 5.4 oz compared to 6 oz for the CL1H. Fit and finish seems very good with excellent and subtle logo printing. It appears that this light will easily take _some_ abuse. The knurling seems to fit right between the smoothness of my CL1H and the roughness of my A2. It felt good in the hand . . . I can see some people EDC'ing this with cargo pants or a jacket. It's a bit much for a shirt pocket. I don't feel qualified enough yet to rate clickies but this one (reverse) seemed fine. I did have a problem accidentally putting it into the "hidden" mode a couple of times but I'm sure I'll get used to that. Once I get used to forward clickies or G2 type momentaries, it takes me a little time to adjust to reverse clickies!

I love the UI. It's similar to the Novatac 120P in that you have 3 "slots" that you can program any way you like. You can program it come on with any intensity and/or add any of the many strobe options. The default is high first, then low then a beacon type strobe. Strobe/sos haters can simply program that out if they like, or never see it by keeping it in the third slot and avoiding cycling through the third slot. I thought I read where this has a memory to come on to the same mode in use when you last turned it off. This is not the case. It always comes on with slot A then a light press (or rapid on/off cycle if you're thumb heavy) will cycle to slot B then C. Turn it off for at least 2 seconds and you are back to slot A. Perhaps what they meant by memory was when you program the intensity of a slot from the programming mode, then shut it off, it memorizes that intensity. In normal, non-programming use, after 2 seconds, it always comes on to whatever you set in the first slot.

On my white wall the beam had the typical Cree ringy-ness with a slight purple tint when compared to the CL1H. Not bad at all but I'm easy to please when it comes to beams.

Current draw was 1 amp on high and barely moved the meter on whatever they set the default low to (looks like 10 or 20 percent?) so it looks like they got the efficiency circuits right on this one. For comparison, my Simpson meter read 1.1 amps for the CL1H (1S pill). I can do more tests if someone wants to know what 50% reads.

Here are some beamshots followed by a pic of the light next to a CL1H. Comments will be _below_ each photo:






The JetBeam III is on the left, Dereelight CL1H on right - 100 feet.






Jetbeam 100'






Deree 100'






Jet on left, 6 feet, normal exposure






Jet on left, 6 feet, under exposure






Surprisingly small for an 18650 light!

Conclusions. I may edit this but for right now, I'm very glad I bought this and it's definitely a keeper! It seems just as bright as my CL1H only with a little less spill and slightly smaller hotspot with a sharper transition hotspot to spill. I'll even dare to say it seems slightly brighter than the CL1H in the outdoor shots but that could be tint thowing me off. The feel in the hand is nice, construction seems nice and the UI is as good as they promised. 

:wave:


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS CONSOLIDATED "amateur" reviews*

reserved


----------



## monanza (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS CONSOLIDATED "amateur" reviews*

Nice review. Looks like the CREE ringiness does not matter much outside. I am still waiting on my Jet III from BOG. I was hoping it would arrive today but no such luck; maybe Monday.


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS CONSOLIDATED "amateur" reviews*

I just got my Jet-III today too. It's a really nice light ... solid construction, definitely look like it could take a beating. From physical look, it has some similarities as the Surefire E series (I guess that what drew me to this light in the first place). 

The UI is quite intuitive ... no twisting and turning the bezel. I've been playing with the UI for a few hours, and I haven't encountered any issues yet. I've set my Mode A as Max (225 lms), Mode B as Min (2 lms), and Mode C as about 20 lms. 

The only thing that I don't really like is the pocket clip ... it seem too springy and hence doesn't clip onto my belt as secure as I would like. Other than that, it's a good buy.


----------



## christian gpr (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS CONSOLIDATED "amateur" reviews*

Great review!
Can´t wait to get mine, should arrive end of this week or begining of next.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS CONSOLIDATED "amateur" reviews*

Nice review/pics and I like the idea of a consolidated review for lights that many of us are going to buy. (hopefully mine will be here mon-wed) I think it will be nice to have a small light that runs on a 18650. I also like the options of having both high levels of output and lonnggg levels of runtime if desired. Thanks again!


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review!

I've been waiting for a while for a small 18650 light, and I think I'm not alone :wave: But, as always, I'll be waiting for more reviews...

It seems like most JB lights have a purplish tint. I wonder if they just aren't consistent and this is luck, or for some reason (expense?) they pick a purplish bin LED?


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 27, 2008)

I think it's less greenish (not purplish). Besides it's brighter. Dereelight uses emitters with WF color bin, Jetbeam WC.
I've had two Jetbeams (Jet-I Pro R2 and Jet-I Mk IBS) and they were pure white, no other tint.


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 27, 2008)

Maybe I'm a little blinded after spending so many hours playing with flashlights , but the beam from my Jet-III looks pretty white to me.

This is day two of the flashlight, and I still haven't encountered any problems with the UI ... I've been messing around with it, programming the modes in various output.


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 27, 2008)

The beam is very white. However, when scrutinized against the CL1H on a white wall, it appears to have a very slight purple tinge. You can even see that in my photo above. I double checked with an LOD and an L1 and there is definitely a tiny bit of purple. I had TWO Jet III's to test and they were both identical. I noticed also the Dereelight has a slight green hue to it. Alone, they all look white to me! I tried to stick with just the facts for my review . . . but I liked the shape and spill of the CL1H beam better, and the tint of the Jet III better. I chose the CL1H for comparison because I feel it's the closest to the Jet III in size, design and rated output. Well okay, that and I don't have a whole lot of lights just yet!!


----------



## ps000000 (Apr 27, 2008)

i love this practical test


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 28, 2008)

So I guess it is just luck. 

btw, my impression keeps shifting depending on which shot I look at: does the JET-III have more throw than the CL1H? That would be quite a feat, as the CL1H was the previous champion of throw in tactical-sized lights. And, the JET-III is smaller...

Wattnot, any chance of a runtime? I know you can't make us a graph, but we can assume flat regulation from selfbuilt's reviews, so could you just get the time until it shuts off? That would be very helpful


----------



## Alan (Apr 29, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> I've been waiting for a while for a small 18650 light, and I think I'm not alone :wave: But, as always, I'll be waiting for more reviews...



Me too. Unfortunately, Jetbeam seems like more interested in throw more than flood. It has less spill than Dereelight, let alone L4. I have high hope on this one to replace L4 due to its small foot print:-( I guess P7 might be the ultimate solution.

Alan


----------



## clintb (Apr 29, 2008)

Both lights look really nice. A bit tighter hotspot with Jet-III, and possibly more throw, whereas the CL1H might have a bit more flood. Choices, choices. What I would really like to see is the JetBeam against the CL1H 3SD, which is 1.2A. The Jet-III sure looks to be of good quality.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 29, 2008)

I received mine today from B.O.G. Nice little light! I was quickly to set up three custom levels. (full,40lm,2lm) and I am happy with that. Its beam is a little more purple (not bad...just slightly) than my T1, but it is better ballanced and is FREE to run. I might give my T1 away to a local policeman after taking a comparison beamshot or too.

I really like the Idea of customizable levels. I also like the 2lumen-18650 combination. It would be great for finding the light in a power failure or when spending the night somewhere new. You could simply leave the light on that level all night and still have plenty of juice. 

I like how these lights just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Magichunter (Apr 29, 2008)

Which brand of 18650's are people using? My 18650 protected Tenergy's are too tight and I don't have any protected AW's to try.


----------



## Citivolus (Apr 29, 2008)

Magichunter said:


> Which brand of 18650's are people using? My 18650 protected Tenergy's are too tight and I don't have any protected AW's to try.



The Tenergy cells are too tight to fit. Both of my AW protected 18650's work, although one is tighter than the other. I find the tight one fits better if loaded from the front, as it is wider at the positive end. Of course, use caution when inserting your batteries if they are borderline in size, so that you don't run the risk of damage to the light or the cells.

The bodies seem to be very consistent in size; of the three that I have tried my AW cells in, the fit was identical in all.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 29, 2008)

clintb said:


> Both lights look really nice. A bit tighter hotspot with Jet-III, and possibly more throw, whereas the CL1H might have a bit more flood. Choices, choices. What I would really like to see is the JetBeam against the CL1H 3SD, which is 1.2A. The Jet-III sure looks to be of good quality.


 
The CL1H I used is as bright as the 3SD. I have the 1S pill which is their 1.2amp pill, same rating as the 3SD. A 3SD will be NO brighter than what I used in my test. You might have my pill confused with the 1SM which is a 1 amp pill.

And that's funny that folks have found the exact opposite with the battery fit. My AW was very tight but usuable and my Tenergy was fine. Both protected.

I will do a runtime test soon.

Oh, and I forgot to mention about the only criticism of the light . . . the lanyard ring was poorly done. I forgot about it because I took it off immediately. It is simply a metal ring that rattles around in the space above the tailcap.


----------



## clintb (Apr 29, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> The CL1H I used is as bright as the 3SD. I have the 1S pill which is their 1.2amp pill, same rating as the 3SD. A 3SD will be NO brighter than what I used in my test. You might have my pill confused with the 1SM which is a 1 amp pill.



My apologies. I did exactly what you stated and confused the two. So many pills to choose from, which brings up a good point. With Dereelight, you have the solid upgrade path to new emitters. Does JetBeam have anything similar?


----------



## monanza (Apr 29, 2008)

I have not played with my Jet-III Pro enough to post a decent review but I did want to point out that the AW protected black cells barely fit. I tried two and only one of them can be squeezed in without forcing. I do not know about the blue AW's but ernsanada just posted his review and he had no problem with blues. The Jet-III Pro can benefit from an extra .01" (0.25mm) clearance for the AW blacks.

Wattnot: Were your AW's the black or blue version?

Overall the light has very nice fit and finish. It is quite bright on highest setting and puts out very usable light on its lowest 2 lumen setting. Clickie action is smooth and size is comfortable to hold and use. It is a good looking light too.

At very short range (less than 2ft) there is a greenish ring surrounding the beam. This disappears at greater than 2ft. I have not yet attempted to figure out the reason for the greenish halo (maybe the bezel ring) but it is not an issue in regular use so does not bother me at all. My Pro III uses a light OP reflector not a smooth one. I have not taken beam photos to post. If I have time this weekend I might try a runtime test on high/medium. Maybe even take a picture or two.

Cheers.


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree that it's sweet that it has a nice high high and low low. I've set my low to 2 lumens.

Is there a difference in size with the black AW 18650 batteries? Mine seem to slide in and out of the battery tube smoothly.


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 29, 2008)

My AW protected 18650 is BLACK and about 2 months old now. My Tenergy is blue, if that matters.

Tomorrow I'll have two blue protected Trustfire's to try. I gauge the fit and do a runtime test as well (hopefully).


----------



## Citivolus (Apr 30, 2008)

clintb said:


> Both lights look really nice. A bit tighter hotspot with Jet-III, and possibly more throw, whereas the CL1H might have a bit more flood. Choices, choices. What I would really like to see is the JetBeam against the CL1H 3SD, which is 1.2A. The Jet-III sure looks to be of good quality.



With a disclaimer that I have a vested interest in the results, I tested my CL1H 3SD vs the Jet-II I.B.S. and Jet-III Pro tonight, both with OP reflectors, here were the numbers at 1m on an EA30 (All JETBeam are I.B.S. models):

Spill (half way between spot and edge of beam, outside of any cree rings):
CL1H 160 lux (OP)
CL1H 150 lux (SMO)
Spear 170 lux
Jet-II 190 lux (OP)
Jet-III 190 lux (OP)

Spot:
Jet-II 9140 lux (OP)
CL1H 9580 lux (OP)
CL1H 10680 lux (SMO)
Jet-III 10680 lux (OP)
Spear 20650 lux

So the Jet-III Pro that I tested will out throw or equal my CL1H 3SD even with an SMO in the CL1H, and it has brighter spill too. All of the Jet-III Pros I have tested have also had less defined cree ring than my two DL1H modules.

Beamshot (Jet-III Pro on left, CL1H 3SD OP on right)







Note that the spill from the CL1H is about 10% wider than that of the Jet-III Pro.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 30, 2008)

I've always liked the CL1H 3SD, and would have bought it except for the length. I thought it was one of the brightest around too... If the JET-III's runtime can match the CL1H, I can't wait to buy one 

Thanks again for all the info coming in :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Eric,

The beam from your CL1H 3SD with OP reflector seems a bit ringy. Mine has perfect beam. You might be able to fine tune the beam by tighten/untighten the pill a little from the reflector.

Alan


----------



## RichS (Apr 30, 2008)

Great review, thanks! I've been considering this light and this is just making me want it all the more...

You really gotta hand it to the CL1H in comparison though - it keeps up with the throw pretty well, but look at how much more of the house/yard it lit up at the same time.


----------



## rayman (May 6, 2008)

*Which batteries for the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

Hi I'm new in this forum,

And I'm searching for a good flashlight. After a long search I found the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.! Like it is rather new I didn't find much of a review. So whats your opinion of this flashlight? I want to use in and outdoors for everything.

greetings from Germany rayman


----------



## rayman (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

So there's nobody how has got the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?

Sincerely rayman


----------



## LED-holic (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

Did you see this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197165 ??


----------



## rayman (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

Do you know if there is any review already?

sincerely rayman


----------



## Gunner12 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

The light is still relatively new. The above thread has a bit of info that might interest you.

I remember seeing a review somewhere.

:welcome:


----------



## Wattnot (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

x


----------



## rayman (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

Thanks alot for this nice review. I think i'm going to buy the JetBeam.

rayman


----------



## rayman (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

I bought the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S. yesterday and now I need some batteries. After a long search in the Internet I found two batteries from the same company and they are both protected: TrustFire Protected 18650 Lithium Battery (2400mAh 2-Pack Gray) and TrustFire Protected 18650 Lithium Battery (2500mAh 2-Pack Blue).
So what is the difference? And does the grey one fit into the Jet-III Pro too?
I prefere the grey one but I don't know if it fits too.

rayman


----------



## Zeige (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Which batteries for the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

I am using 18650 black label AW. (edited, thx Wattnot)

Great Light BTW, I think you will love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wattnot (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Which batteries for the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*

Zeige, you put a link to an 18500 in there. You must mean you are using a black label AW protected 18650, no?

I'm using the blue Trustfire's and they work fine. Besides fifty cents and 100 ma I don't know what the difference is between the grey and blue Trustfire labels. I would have never even considered these until I saw a high current/runtime test done by a member here and the Trustfire's edged out the AW's. Since lithium ions have a 2 to 3 year shelf life anyway, and I may end up abusing them by leaving them in cars in temperature extremes, I thought, what they hey . . . .might as well get em cheap.


----------



## rayman (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Which batteries for the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*



Zeige said:


> I am using These.
> 
> Great Light BTW, I think you will love it.:thumbsup:



I hope that I will love it.
I heard alot about the AWs but at the moment it's to expensive for me and there is to much cost for shipping. Deal Extreme has no shipping cost worldwide.

rayman


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Which batteries for the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.?*



rayman said:


> Deal Extreme has no shoipping cost worldwide.
> 
> rayman


 
Yeah, but not fast shipping.


----------



## MrFunk (May 14, 2008)

I tested yesterday the new jet III IBS and the Fenix tk10, the 1st one is brighter that the fenix, it has a great white spot and it throws much more than the tk10.
I'm satisfied of the construction (high level), the only issue is the box , it's a carton box and it arrived all damaged !


----------



## selfbuilt (May 14, 2008)

MrFunk said:


> I tested yesterday the new jet III IBS and the Fenix tk10, the 1st one is brighter that the fenix, it has a great white spot and it throws much more than the tk10.
> I'm satisfied of the construction (high level), the only issue is the box , it's a carton box and it arrived all damaged !


I can confirm all of the above. My Jet-III PRO IBS definitely out-throws my Fenix T1. In fact, it throws exactly the same as my Jet-II IBS.

I've done a little "consolidating of my own", and have just added detailed pics and some runtimes of my Jet-III PRO to the end of my exisiting Jet-II IBS review.


----------



## xcel730 (May 14, 2008)

I love the Jet-III, after getting it for several weeks, my only issue remains ... the pocketclip. It needs a little more tension to be functional. That's my $0.02.


----------



## Citivolus (May 17, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> I love the Jet-III, after getting it for several weeks, my only issue remains ... the pocketclip. It needs a little more tension to be functional. That's my $0.02.



So what do you make of this one then? 







Regards,
Eric


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 17, 2008)

Citivolus said:


> So what do you make of this one then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That there is one useful looking light


----------



## Kid9P (May 17, 2008)

I'm almost about to place an order for one of these.
Here's my concern....

If an emergency arises and I dont have a charged 18650 on hand, can
this be run on 2 RCR123's or 2 CR123's???

Thanks for the reviews guys, very helpful!

Ray


----------



## Britelumens (May 17, 2008)

Kid9P said:


> I'm almost about to place an order for one of these.
> Here's my concern....
> 
> If an emergency arises and I dont have a charged 18650 on hand, can
> ...



Hi Ray,

From the specs, the input range for JET III Pro IBS is between 0.7V - 4.2V and 2 series of RCR123's or CR123's would exceed the recommended range.

With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 17, 2008)

You should be able to mod it to take higher voltages, or make some kind of adapter to use 123's that cuts the voltage. I'd only recommend that if you don't care about warranty and you have a good idea what you're doing. Best thing to do is keep a charged battery somwhere handy.

Edit: Or a dummy cell might work. See Below


----------



## xcel730 (May 17, 2008)

I'm speculating here, but you may be able to use one RCR123a along with a dummy cell that has 0v, here's one at Battery Junction. The only thing is an AW RCR123a us only rated for 700mAh, while an AW 18650 is rated at 2200mAh. So you'll get about 1/3 of the runtime. I'm not sure if it'll work or not since I don't have a dummy cell, but I can't see why not.



Kid9P said:


> I'm almost about to place an order for one of these.
> Here's my concern....
> 
> If an emergency arises and I dont have a charged 18650 on hand, can
> ...


----------



## xcel730 (May 17, 2008)

Citivolous, is that clip from the E1b? I tried removing the clip from the Jet-III and it was farily difficult ... I used a paracord to try to pull it out. I thought it was glued or something. How did you remove it. Has anyone else replaced the clip?


Citivolus said:


> So what do you make of this one then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gilly (May 18, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> Citivolous, is that clip from the E1b? I tried removing the clip from the Jet-III and it was farily difficult ... I used a paracord to try to pull it out. I thought it was glued or something. How did you remove it. Has anyone else replaced the clip?


 

I also used some 550 cord through the clip and PULLED! Came off - and I succeeded in slicing my thumb (of the hand holding the light) pretty deeply on the clip! Darn! Suggest you wear gloves!

Good luck.


----------



## xcel730 (May 18, 2008)

I did the same thing ... I guess I really really have to pull hard. I just thought it wasn't meant to be pulled out so I gave it trying. Thanks for the suggestion ... you potentially have saved my digits.



gilly said:


> I also used some 550 cord through the clip and PULLED! Came off - and I succeeded in slicing my thumb (of the hand holding the light) pretty deeply on the clip! Darn! Suggest you wear gloves!
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Citivolus (May 18, 2008)

That is the clip on the new Titanium Edition. I've asked JETBeam if they have any plans of releasing a similar clip as a retrofit accessory for earlier torches, hopefully they say yes 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Kippers (May 18, 2008)

I received the Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS from Bugoutgear a week ago and am very happy with the purchase so far. The fit and finish on this light is top notch. The machining is detailed and of excellent quality. Being able to custom set three brightness levels with no SOS/Stobe is perfect for my needs. The light is so bright that I am using the 50% level (two flashes -which is brighter than actual 50%) as my high level (no heat buildup/ longer runtime). The lowest beam setting is very low which I really like. I am using Tenergy 2200mah fully protected 18650's that I bought from Battery Junction 1 1/2 years ago. Four of six cells fit snugly but work just fine. My two new Tenergy protected 2600mah would not fit. I will try AW's when I put in an order. I took the light camping this weekend and had no problems - lots of light, lots of throw, good tint, and three completely adjustable levels. This light is a very good size for back pocket, jacket pocket, or holster wear.


----------



## rayman (May 19, 2008)

I'm so looking forward to get the my Jet-III Pro IBS. It hopefully will come this week.

rayman


----------



## DM51 (May 19, 2008)

I have just removed a fairly large number of off-topic posts, all started by a trashing hijack which had absolutely no business to be in this thread, and then continued by other members unnecessarily replying to it. 

Some scattered useful content in a few posts may have been lost, but I am afraid that is just too bad. 

Please would members stick to the subject of the thread, and not go flying off on irrelevant tangents.


----------



## Citivolus (May 19, 2008)

Citivolus said:


> That is the clip on the new Titanium Edition. I've asked JETBeam if they have any plans of releasing a similar clip as a retrofit accessory for earlier torches, hopefully they say yes
> 
> Regards,
> Eric



It is a yes - this new clip will be available as an accessory for the Jet-III Pro. Further info will be posted on the marketplace to keep the review thread on topic.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## rayman (May 23, 2008)

Another question which I posted in the Marketplace Thread but I think is better to be posted here.
What does the 'Waterproof according to IPX-8 Standard' mean?
Can I use the light under water?

rayman


----------



## xcel730 (May 23, 2008)

IPX-8 standard is pretty generic. I'm not 100% certain, so you may want to google it up. From the best of my memory it basically mean that your flashlight will still function even if your drop it in water (up to 10 feet deep) for up to 30 minutes. Basically, it means that your flashlight is wheatherproof, and dunkable (in case you drop it in a pond). I guess you could swim with it if the water is not too deep, but it's not a dive light. 



rayman said:


> Another question which I posted in the Marketplace Thread but I think is better to be posted here.
> What does the 'Waterproof according to IPX-8 Standard' mean?
> Can I use the light under water?
> 
> rayman


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2008)

rayman said:


> What does the 'Waterproof according to IPX-8 Standard' mean?
> Can I use the light under water?


Extract from a post I made in another thread: 



DM51 said:


> ... the IPX8 standard is totally worthless as a way of rating the suitability of a light for underwater use. By all means test your light by dangling it on a cord at depth, but do *NOT* assume if it doesn’t leak that this means it will be a good light to use for diving.
> 
> Recreational divers should use a proper dive-light rated for use to at least 30m / 100ft. Anyone who uses a light which has not been specifically designed for diving is asking for trouble.
> 
> To rely on one as a back-up dive-light would be suicidal. A diver’s back-up light is by definition one which he may need to be able to rely on in an emergency, when its failure could very easily lead to his death.


----------



## Citivolus (May 23, 2008)

IPX8 simply means waterproof to a depth of greater than 1m for a period of time and a to a specific depth as defined by the manufacturer (often but not necessarily 2m for 30 minutes). Not a dive light, but fine in the rain.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2008)

That is correct. However, the problem with the IPX8 test is that it is static, not dynamic. Moving parts are not moved during the test, i.e. the light is not switched on and off, and the light is not handled, bumped, knocked or moved in any way during the test. 

A dynamic test, where the light is actually _operated_ underwater, is what is needed to make a proper evaluation of a light's suitability for underwater use. 

IPX8 is useless in this respect.


----------



## rayman (May 23, 2008)

Ok thanks for your help. So I don't have to worry if I drop it accidentally in water or use it in rain. Ok thats fine I wasn't planning to use it as a diving light.

rayman


----------



## JKL (May 24, 2008)

I'm very happy of my JetBeam, I.M.H.O. the Jet III Pro IBS is a nice and powerfull flashlight.
JKL


----------



## rayman (May 24, 2008)

I got my Jet-III Pro I.B.S. this morning. It really looks very good, I only have to wait for the the batteries and the charger.

But the funny things is that the reflector is smooth not like it is shown on the JETBeam website. So is there any differences in the output between the two reflectors.

Here in Germany they don't have the 18650 batteries anywhere even not in the German Home Depot. At least the guy at the Home Depot knew which battery I meant. Is it the same in the USA?

Here is the reflector of my Jet-III Pro I.B.S:





rayman


----------



## AlexGT (May 24, 2008)

Can someone compare the Jet III throw to that of the Lumapower M1, I might add another light to the rotation but want something with good reach.

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## Gary123 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the CL1H 3SD. I'm thinking about getting one of these Jetbeams but it seems like the tow light are very similar. The only thing edging me toward buying the Jet III Pro (or the Ultra) is that you can have a low low. That has been my biggest issue with the CL1H, that the low is not very low.


----------



## Gary123 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just received the JetBeam Pro III IBS and compared, throw only, with my CL1H 3SD. 

The JetBeam puts a far greater amount of light on a target, it is not even close. I can try to post some pictures, but I am surprised, because they were about equal in Wattnot's comparison with his CL1H using the 1S pill. 

This should mean that Deerlights's 1S pill is much brighter than their 3SD pill. Anyone have any comments on this?


----------



## Wattnot (Nov 21, 2008)

Gary123 said:


> Just received the JetBeam Pro III IBS and compared, throw only, with my CL1H 3SD.
> 
> The JetBeam puts a far greater amount of light on a target, it is not even close. I can try to post some pictures, but I am surprised, because they were about equal in Wattnot's comparison with his CL1H using the 1S pill.
> 
> This should mean that Deerlights's 1S pill is much brighter than their 3SD pill. Anyone have any comments on this?


 
What was your distance? What reflector was in the Deerelight? 

I'm just curious . . I'm not sure if the answers will lead to any conclusion. What I feel is happening is that for some reason your CL1H was not on maximum output. If you were within 150 feet of your target, they should have been very similar with the Jetbeam edging out the Deerelight by a small margin. The 1S pill and the one you used are both supposed to have a 1.2 amp draw so that's why I feel something was off with your 3SD. Do you have an ammeter you can check the draw of the 3SD with?


----------

